# Blackside video.



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Z28 you look like a hit man for the Mafia...I like that silencer..


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Z28 you look like a hit man for the Mafia...I like that silencer..


Sweet...that was the look I was going for. Actually I hear that often.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I saw those over at HKpro. Very cool! :smt071


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I saw those over at HKpro. Very cool! :smt071


Thanks.....Looks like we're surfing the same sites.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

How silent does a silencer make it? I've never been near one, just wondering.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> Thanks.....Looks like we're surfing the same sites.


I think so! I am gunut45 over at HKpro. I also go to glock talk quite a bit. (for the general non-glock area) :smt082


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> How silent does a silencer make it? I've never been near one, just wondering.


A suppressor doesn't really silence a weapon. It makes it sound like something else, just not a weapon. Now it does lower the decibels considerably, but doesn't make the little "pteww" sound like in the movies either. They look cool, the only reason I would get one is for home defense so that I don't blow my ears in the middle of the night if I ever, God forbid, have to use it.


----------

